# Destellador electronico para guiños a led



## Malquiss (Ago 4, 2010)

Estoy restaurando un auto unión y decidí colocarle luces de posición freno y guiño a led. Es económico y no desperdician energía en calor como los focos. El problema fue que al colocarle led's debido al bajo consumo no activan el destellador mecánico, así que decidí que lo mas sencillo seria diseñar uno con un 555... muy lindo andaba.. al colocarlo en el auto.. se enloquece... mi consulta seria .. alguien tiene idea de que circuito le puedo agregar en la alimentación..el problema esta siendo la conmutación de las bobinas de encendido... pensé en algo como lo que traían los estereos viejos algo asi como un pasabajos con el transformador y unos capacitores... desde ya se agradecen las ideas.


----------



## Alosco (Ago 17, 2012)

Yo hice lo siguiente: Utilicé un microrelay de consumo similar a un led intermitente, esto es alrededor de 18mA o 20 mA. Coloqué el led intermitente en serie con la bobina del relay y listo. Cuando el led destella, llavea el relay y a la lona. Suerte.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2012)

¿Y cual es la función del relé si la carga está en serie con él? No lo entiendo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y cual es la función del relé si la carga está en serie con él? No lo entiendo



el destellador es un bimetal con una resistencia,si no tiene carga la resistencia no calienta y el bimetal no se tuerce entonces quedan prendidos los led siempre



imagen de un destellador


----------

